# Great dogs from Von Zender Haus



## Catherine Tuggle (Jan 17, 2020)

I have now purchased two fantastic West German Shepherds from Edward Denny. I wouldn't buy anything but a West German Shepherd dog. Denny is totally committed to each dog he sells -- and the fact of the reason he sells them at the price he does should inform you he is NOT in it for the money like some breeders I have investigated. He just adores his dogs and wants the very best for them. The only problem I ever had with Denny was, as he has now revealed, was during the worst of how his PTSD was affecting him. Now that he seems to have it under control, I feel sure you couldn't find a better dog in the world than a West German Shepherd dog.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

Congratulations! We would love to see pics of your two West German Shepherds.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

This strangely feels like an ad to me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It does seem a little bit like an ad.Please tell us more about your two dogs.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Petra's Dad said:


> This strangely feels like an ad to me.


It does, doesn't it.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

How much does he sell them for?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

While I feel like this is an ad, I'll welcome you anyway. By West German, do you mean WG show lines or WG working lines? We would love to see pictures of your dogs.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

It's vom zeder haus and they breed West German Show line.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogward (Apr 26, 2021)

The skeptical and cynical responses to Mrs. Tuggle's post, by some forum members were unfortunate and uncalled for. 
PTSD is a serious Mental / Emotional
issue caused by unfortunate Trauma. 
I have been a Vom Zeder Haus Client
/ dog owner for 11 years, in which I have acquired
4 wonderful German Shepherd dogs. I know from experience that Mrs. Tuggle's post regarding VZH was authentic.
I will no longer view this forum - the world is already too full of cynicism, censorship and judgement.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Time to check IP's.


----------

